

MerbCamp Keynote and Introducing Nanite - ezmobius
http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/10/11/merbcamp-keynote-and-introducing-nanite

======
aaronblohowiak
Looks like a rebuild of OTP, did the author have this in mind?

~~~
ezmobius
I was definitely inspired by the erlang work I've been doing lately. Took a
lot of those principles and applied them back to a ruby mentality.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Thanks for getting back to me. How do nanite and Vertebra relate to each
other?

~~~
ezmobius
nanite is for individual application where you know every part of the system
is allowed to talk to one another. Vertebra is for wide area networking and
assumes hostility so does a lot more security isolation.

Vertebra is for controlling clusters and clouds at large while nanite is for
building scalable backends for individual apps.

~~~
ropiku
Any idea on when Vertebra will be released ?

------
ezmobius
sorry about the slow download speeds. We will get it on a faster mirror later
today and I will repost the link.

~~~
mattjaynes
Great talk - thanks! I've mirrored the file (and changed the extension to
.wmv). On mac I had to use VLC to play it and change the audio to Track 2 to
hear it. It was definitely worth the effort though to get it downloaded and
playing.

<http://mattjaynes.com/keynote-ezra.wmv>

~~~
jamied
Thanks for the mirror, I wasn't able to download the original file, speed was
under 2k/s!

------
tectonic
Could you explain file streaming in more detail?

~~~
ezmobius
The file streaming works by chunking up a file and broadcasting the chunks to
an exchange. Any agents subscribed to the exchange will get a copy of the
file. There is a small state machine for re-assembling files and each set of
file packets is tagged with a token for easy re-assembly even on a multiplexed
channel where multiple files are streaming at once.

~~~
tectonic
Cool, thanks for replying.

------
wastedbrains
Nanite, looks cool we have built a similar system for requesting and
completing jobs, but it would be nice to work on top of a well built and
maintained framework.

------
ropiku
Also watch the other talks at MerbCamp, they are streaming live.
<http://www.merbcamp.com/webcast>

------
sant0sk1
Will somebody please post a mirror? Tried downloading video from his blog and
it is dog slow...

~~~
ropiku
See above, somebody posted a fast mirror.

------
ragadab
great presentation! i saw it by webcast and it was really good experience,
like i was there.

------
dneighbors
this could be a game changer

